# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  The New Season begins-

## stbartshopper

Andres becomes the earliest named storm- off of Mexico in the Pacific. Fingers crossed that the hurricane season is mild for all this year!

----------


## andynap

I don't think the Pacific storms have anything to do with Atlantic hurricanes

----------


## stbartshopper

Thank you Andy for your wise insight.
Nothing more was meant than ‘The season begins.’

----------


## JEK

And so it does

----------


## cassidain

> I don't think the Pacific storms have anything to do with Atlantic hurricanes



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...ver_hurricanes

since 1842 five storms have crossed from Pacific to Atlantic.

----------


## andynap

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List...ver_hurricanes
> 
> since 1842 five storms have crossed from Pacific to Atlantic.



A regular occurrence,

----------


## cassidain

> A regular occurrence,



précisément

----------


## andynap

> précisément



5 in 179 years is not my definition of regular.

----------


## cassidain

> 5 in 179 years is not my definition of regular.



nor anyone’s

----------

